# Going EMO



## tomtom88

whats this for? and i dont think ive ever seen an emo kid wear a rugby shirt???


----------



## turboed13b

yeah you got the shirt wrong you have to go with like a senses fail shirt or hawthorne heights.


----------



## Guest

Also, put your goggles inside your helmet.


----------



## Guest

Damnit.. I thought the Rugby shirt was the way to go. 

I think I can pin my pants tight around the knees. So tight you can see my kneecap. What if I had "MISFITS" spray painted on the back of the jacket too? 

And what am I doing? Being different from my baggy ass posse for a change. It seems like we all look alike nowadays.


----------



## Guest

Goggs in helmet? Like this???


----------



## tomtom88

misfits on the pack of the jacket would work really well actually. and go you for making a change, yet you are "conforming" to another "group" to "non-conform" from your old "group".


----------



## Guest

tomtom88 said:


> misfits on the pack of the jacket would work really well actually. and go you for making a change, yet you are "conforming" to another "group" to "non-conform" from your old "group".


Good point. Perhaps I should just dress up in a gorilla suit again.

Travis Rice wears goggs in helmet:


----------



## Nivek

Funny thing about your outfit choice. Thats not modern emo, its classic emo. Yes there is a difference. Classic emo is Dashboard Confessional and DeathCab for Cutie emo. That is original emo, not really skin tight jeans but slims. Now the new emo, or the bastardized version of what it used to be, is the girls jeans with winy screamo band shirts, thick black rim glasses that you may or may not need, and straight black hair that covers your eyes unless you sweep it aside.

Umm, thats cause he's Travis Rice....You don't have to wear a helmet though. If you don't, you have to wear your hoodie hood up and put your goggs around that so it stays up.


----------



## Guest

Nivek said:


> Funny thing about your outfit choice. Thats not modern emo, its classic emo. Yes there is a difference. Classic emo is Dashboard Confessional and DeathCab for Cutie emo. That is original emo, not really skin tight jeans but slims. Now the new emo, or the bastardized version of what it used to be, is the girls jeans with winy screamo band shirts, thick black rim glasses that you may or may not need, and straight black hair that covers your eyes unless you sweep it aside.
> 
> Umm, thats cause he's Travis Rice....You don't have to wear a helmet though. If you don't, you have to wear your hoodie hood up and put your goggs around that so it stays up.



Straight talk!! I knew I came to the right place! Thanx!


----------



## Technine Icon

Don't forget about a scarf.


----------



## tomtom88

Technine Icon said:


> Don't forget about a scarf.


a purple and black striped or checkered scarf!


----------



## bakesale

Emo outfit for riding or for streetwear?

Emo for riding. Holden or Airblaster pants(the narrower the knees the better), Heavy flannel shirt or slim hoodie that is long by an inch or two(bonus for emo print), if its colder and you need a jacket then go with Holden, or a Hyperbeast style jacket. knockoff Raybans or Ashbury Goggles, Coal or C.Long toque. No scarves, no Keyiffah, if you are cold then wear your hoodie under the flannel shirt. Bonus points for ironic tall tee.

Streetwear Emo: Cheap Mondays Nudies or Dior if you have the cash. AA deep V tees, cardigans or ironic sweater, rock your Holden snowboarding jacket, Bonus points for ALife hat, Nike SB shoes, Creative Rec (again if you have cash). DO NOT wear a feyiffah, DO NOT hang a bandanna out of your back pocket.


----------



## Guest

bakesale said:


> Emo outfit for riding or for streetwear?
> 
> Emo for riding. Holden or Airblaster pants(the narrower the knees the better), Heavy flannel shirt or slim hoodie that is long by an inch or two(bonus for emo print), if its colder and you need a jacket then go with Holden, or a Hyperbeast style jacket. knockoff Raybans or Ashbury Goggles, Coal or C.Long toque. No scarves, no Keyiffah, if you are cold then wear your hoodie under the flannel shirt. Bonus points for ironic tall tee.
> 
> Streetwear Emo: Cheap Mondays Nudies or Dior if you have the cash. AA deep V tees, cardigans or ironic sweater, rock your Holden snowboarding jacket, Bonus points for ALife hat, Nike SB shoes, Creative Rec (again if you have cash). DO NOT wear a feyiffah, DO NOT hang a bandanna out of your back pocket.


This is high quality info!!! Damn!


----------



## bakesale

absalon said:


> This is high quality info!!! Damn!


I'm a wealth of info 

Also if you wanna really get into it then grow a beard if you are +20yo, keep the neck clean but let the rest go. If you are -20yo then grow your hair out and straighten it. If you want realllyyy commit to the style then get yourself a sleeve tattoo.

For urban riding look at Jon Kooley, he's really got it down. Skinny jeans(levi's 511, cheap so you won't get choked if you split the crotch), tight tees, bad jackets found at salvation army. 
YouTube - Jon Kooley- Down With People

Jordan Medenhall is another example of doing it right.
YouTube - Down with People - Jordan Mendenhall segment

Basically just watch "Down With People" and learn.


----------



## FoShizzle

NayNayNayNayNayNayNayNayNayNayNayNayNayNayNayNayNayNayNayNayNayNayNayNayNayNayNayNayNayNayNayNayNayNayNayNayNayNayNayNayNayNayNayNayNayNayNayNayNayNayNayNayNayNayNayNayNayNayNayNayNayNayNayNayNayNayNayNayNayNayNayNayNayNayNayNayNayNayNayNayNayNayNayNayNayNayNayNayNayNayNayNayNayNayNayNayNayNayNayNayNayNayNayNayNayNayNayNayNayNayNayNayNayNayNayNayNayNayNayNayNayNayNayNayNayNayNayNayNayNayNayNayNayNayNayNayNayNayNayNayNayNayNayNayNayNayNayNayNayNayNayNayNayNayNayNayNayNayNayNayNayNayNayNayNayNayNayNayNayNayNayNayNayNayNayNayNayNayNayNayNayNayNayNayNayNayNayNayNayNayNayNayNayNayNayNayNayNayNayNayNayNayNayNayNayNayNayNayNayNayNayNayNayNayNayNayNayNayNayNayNayNayNayNayNayNayNayNayNayNayNayNayNayNayNayNayNayNayNayNayNayNayNayNayNayNayNayNayNayNayNayNayNayNayNayNayNayNayNayNayNayNayNayNayNayNayNayNayNayNayNayNayNayNayNayNayNayNayNayNayNayNayNayNayNayNayNayNayNayNayNayNayNayNayNayNayNayNayNayNayNayNayNayNayNayNayNayNayNayNayNayNayNayNayNayNayNayNayNayNayNayNayNayNayNayNayNayNayNayNayNayNayNayNayNayNayNayNayNayNayNayNayNayNayNayNayNayNayNayNayNayNayNayNayNayNayNayNayNayNayNayNayNayNayNayNayNayNayNayNayNayNayNayNayNayNayNayNayNayNayNayNayNayNayNayNayNayNayNayNayNayNayNayNayNayNayNayNayNayNayNayNayNayNayNayNayNayNayNayNayNayNayNayNayNayNayNayNayNayNayNayNayNayNayNayNayNayNayNayNayNayNayNayNayNayNayNayNayNayNayNayNayNayNayNayNayNayNayNayNayNayNayNayNayNayNayNayNayNayNayNayNayNayNayNayNayNayNayNayNayNayNayNayNayNayNayNayNayNayNayNayNayNayNayNayNayNayNayNayNayNayNayNayNayNayNayNayNayNayNayNayNayNayNayNayNayNayNayNayNayNayNayNayNayNayNayNayNayNayNayNayNayNayNayNayNayNayNayNayNayNayNayNayNayNayNayNayNayNayNayNayNayNayNayNayNayNayNayNayNayNayNayNayNayNayNayNayNayNayNayNayNayNayNayNayNayNayNayNayNayNayNayNayNayNayNayNayNayNayNayNayNayNayNayNayNayNayNayNayNayNayNayNayNayNayNayNayNayNayNayNayNayNayNayNayNayNayNayNayNayNayNayNayNayNayNayNayNayNayNayNayNayNayNayNayNayNayNayNayNayNayNayNayNayNayNayNayNayNayNayNayNayNayNayNayNayNayNayNayNayNayNayNayNayNayNayNayNayNayNayNayNayNayNayNayNayNayNayNayNayNayNayNayNayNayNayNayNayNayNayNayNayNayNayNayNayNayNayNayNayNayNayNayNayNayNayNayNayNayNayNayNayNayNayNayNayNayNayNayNayNayNayNayNayNayNayNayNayNayNayNayNayNayNayNayNayNayNayNayNayNayNayNayNayNayNayNayNayNayNayNayNayNayNayNayNayNayNayNayNayNayNayNayNayNayNayNayNayNayNayNayNayNayNayNayNayNayNayNayNayNayNayNayNayNayNayNayNayNayNayNayNayNayNayNayNayNayNayNayNayNayNayNayNayNayNayNayNayNayNayNayNayNayNayNayNayNayNayNayNayNayNayNayNayNayNayNayNayNayNayNayNayNayNayNayNayNayNay


----------



## MadBomber53045

since when is sleeve tattoos emo? what the hell is that about?


----------



## bakesale

MadBomber53045 said:


> since when is sleeve tattoos emo? what the hell is that about?


don't ask me, I didn't decide these things. When I was a prehistoric emo it was not as crazy as it is now. I wore brown cords or dark slim jeans, stripey polos that were too small, teeshirts bought from thrift shops, argyle sweater vest, caribeaner key ring. We listened to Sunny Day Real Estate, Dinosaur Jr, Sebadoh and Pavement. None of this black hair over your eyes, wearing your sisters jeans, tacky music and a stupid shitty teenage attitude to match.

This is emo right now and I think it fucking sucks


----------



## Guest

pshhh. forget emo. go scene. haha:cheeky4:


----------



## Guest

bakesale said:


> This is emo right now and I think it fucking sucks


Okay, do we have one of these diagrams for on snow?


----------



## Nivek

I'm liken what bakesale is sayin. That is pretty much deadon. Except I don't classify that as emo. Most do and thats what most are talking about when they say emo. But to me thats more the indie fixed gear bike scene kinda thing...RVCA, Fyasko, Sabre, Tavik, Cardboard Robot, Glamour Kids...all that stuff. The artsy clothing.

Other riders you can look at are Darrel Mathis, TJ Schneider, or Eric Messier. Really most anybody on the Holden or Airblaster team.


----------



## bakesale

haha thanks, 

imo the "Emo" trend in snowboarding is going to evolve next season so don't get used to it. I expect the Lumberjack thing to be big. I also really hope the 80s thing that Burton did this season sticks around for a while longer, it was cool to buy tees with the old Burton logos on them. But really anything is better than "Gangster" 

Oh and if you want your shred stick to compliment your new style look at UN-Inc, Dinsaurs Will Die, and Nitro. Performance is another issue altogether but those are the boards hipsters are rocking


----------



## Guest

nay. haha.


----------



## Nivek

I might have to disagree with you on the hipster board choices. Here in Summit county the cookie cutter skinny pants are riding Stairmasters, Weapons, and Arties. Barely anyone is riding Nitro and I've seen 3 DWD's. I've seen a few T1's, one Swindle and a couple teams. There's me this guy I work with and one kid I don't know riding SubPops. By the way, I'm bettin thats going to be the new Artifact for '10. The other one getting more popular is Stepchild. I'm blaming Joe Sexton and JP for that one.

P.S. I fall into the "hipster" category. But I don't wear V'necks, Holden, Airblaster. I do ride a single speed bicycle around town, some cutoff shorts, and RVCA and Fyasko. For outerwear, if you don't want to pay for Holden, The STuff Fourquare makes for Jake Welch fits pretty similar. Its what I have.


----------



## Perpetual3am

This has to be the lamest thread on the interwebz, pansy ass conformist bitches!


----------



## Guest

wow... it's really not about riding anymore, is it? sad


----------



## Nivek

So because I decide to pick and choose what I wear and put some consideration into it I no longer think about riding first? Right.

If I can try to look good and it takes nothing away from my efforts in riding then what reason do I have not to try?

I'm sleeping on a couch for six months so I can ride more. Yup, I only care about looking good.


----------



## Guest

i don't want emo on my mountain...
getting those bloodstains out of the liftseats would be hell.


----------



## MunkySpunk

VinXXX said:


> wow... it's really not about riding anymore, is it? sad


Apparently not. I guess just dressing emo makes you emo. I prefer emo on the mountain b/c they just kind of skulk off and cry when things don't go their way instead of getting loud and obnoxious like the kids who dress (but really aren't) gangsta.

At least when he crashes, he can cry without looking any stupider than the typical emo.


----------



## MadBomber53045

Snowolf said:


> Yep....the real "gangsta" people are the ones who dress like everyone else, but pack a 9 under their coat!
> 
> *I`ll take my concealed carry permit over a helmet any day*...:cheeky4:


that would be...interesting to say the least. i picture you in the park "dropping" "i said dropping dammit!" *warning shot*


----------



## jmacphee9

bakesale said:


> But really anything is better than "Gangster"


agreed and i also wear my gogs inside my helmet...:cheeky4:


----------



## Guest

absalon said:


> Damnit.. I thought the Rugby shirt was the way to go.
> 
> I think I can pin my pants tight around the knees. So tight you can see my kneecap. What if I had "MISFITS" spray painted on the back of the jacket too?
> 
> And what am I doing? Being different from my baggy ass posse for a change. It seems like we all look alike nowadays.


Huh? Emo logic is completely hypocritical.


----------

